# Me or the Slingshot?



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

How do I know if my inaccuracy is me or if it is my slingshot? I am new to shooting slingshots. I am also new to making them. I am shooting a natural fork with 107s a pouch off of a used up daisy tube set. I shoot whatever ammo I have on hand (1/4" steel, .45 lead balls, dollar store marbles, rocks) and am just shooting at cans and bottles from varied distances. I usually get close to the target but still missing more than I'm hitting.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

Do some research and watch some videos on how to aim, it very well may be in your release technique. Also remember to find a good anchor point and allways draw to the same point for consistency.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As a beginner, you need to control the variables. Fist settle on one distance ... not too far at first ... maybe 5 meters (or 5 yards). Next, settle on one target type ... probably a soda can or a vegetable can. Then pick one type of ammo ... perhaps 3/8 inch steel.

With all of those variables held constant, you should be able to tell better how to aim. And you will better be able to tell when a miss is your fault. As you gain experience, you can vary the distance, the targets, and the ammo. But that is way too much variation to start with.

By the way ... it is almost never the slingshot. Most likely it is due to lack of experience.

Don't try to fly before you can walk ... you will just get very frustrated.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Everybody misses . That's the challenge . More than likely it's you and not the slingshot . I know this because it's me also .


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll keep at it and do as Charles said and get scientific with it.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, my girl learned REAL quick that she wouldn't like the answere to that question...

...but to the point of your inquiry, Charles nailed it. Be consistent with your stance, distance, ammo, & target. Also, for a good number of rounds at least, try to be consistent with where on the target you're trying to hit. If you find, for example, that all of your shots are landing to the upper-right of where you're trying to land them, then it's your shooting technique that is the issue. If, as Charles suggested, you've accounted for all variables, & you're still getting random, off the charts flyers, then it's possible your rig can share some of the blame, too. Check to make sure the forks are even, & both sides of your tubes are even, too. Also, if one fork is higher than the other, & there's no issue on the pouch side, either.

It's tricky because EVERYTHING is new for you, so you're really learning via trial by fire, as it were. Just have fun with it, & don't let yourself get frustrated. This is a very fun activity, but it can be trying, & it does take effort.

Also, please don't hesitate to ask questions. There's not a soul on this forum that doesn't want you to succeed, & we're happy to get you going strong.

By the way, can you post pics of your sling?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Its the indian not the arrow i got the same problem with my whamo sportsman


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is what I'm working with. Just a natural fork with slots.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if the pouch is off a daisy tube set get rid of it, i had the same problem till i changed the pouch out for a thinner, smaller, lighter one.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Hey i got an idea try lashing them ott with like light rubber bands and see if there doing the same thing because your forks look a little to narrow for a single slot attachment.


----------



## slingprincess (Feb 1, 2013)

I learned when I shot archery, shoot the same way every time and adjust your sights to match. With a slingshot I shoot the same way and adjust how I aim for each individual slingshot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

slingprincess said:


> I learned when I shot archery, shoot the same way every time and adjust your sights to match. With a slingshot I shoot the same way and adjust how I aim for each individual slingshot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bingo! once you establish a consistant anchor, the rest falls into place a lot easier.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

If you haven't watched the videos on Bill Hays' site, start there. He gives you an amazing amount of groundwork.


----------

